# Buying first semi auto handgun, soa, doa, da/sa, dak.....and all the manufacturers



## mbrown202 (Jan 20, 2012)

I know how to handle a gun and shoot, I have not had a gun since and old 32 30 years ago. I want the gun to range/target shoot and for home safety.

HELP.....


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

*http://www.handgunforum.net/general-semi-auto/21926-trigger-types-defined-explained.html

http://www.handgunforum.net/general-semi-auto/22239-selecting-handgun-self-defense.html*

*http://www.handgunforum.net/general...selecting-handgun-defense-pt-2-revolvers.html

http://www.handgunforum.net/sig-sauer/22606-sig-model-reference-guide-end-2009-a.html
*
*http://www.handgunforum.net/general...-reference-guide-revised-2009-12-26-long.html*


----------



## mbrown202 (Jan 20, 2012)

excellent, very informative. I like the ease of a Glock but worried the trigger system is not as safe as a 1911.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

mbrown202 said:


> excellent, very informative. I like the ease of a Glock but worried the trigger system is not as safe as a 1911.


A properly maintained and functional firearm is perfectly safe as long as the one handling the gun is being safe. I have no issues with Glock triggers/actions but do prefer a manual safety, mostly as that it what I'm used to. There are many good options similar to Glocks that have a manual safety of some sort.

The S&W M&P with thumb safety is generally what I recommend for those looking for a "Glock-like" polymer gun with a manual safety.


----------



## mbrown202 (Jan 20, 2012)

thanks, i will look at one. I really appreciate your offering your expertise, and all the info on manufacturers


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Take a good look at a Sig SP2022, many believe is the best kept secret in firearms, also; the S&W m&p mentioned above is also an excellent choice. Both have a lifetime warranty and excellent CS......JJ


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> *http://www.handgunforum.net/general-semi-auto/21926-trigger-types-defined-explained.html
> 
> http://www.handgunforum.net/general-semi-auto/22239-selecting-handgun-self-defense.html*
> 
> ...


Should be mandatory reading for anyone getting into firearms and concealed carry. It would save alot of recurrent "what do you think, or what should I get post's".


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Great info VAMarine as usual :mrgreen:

I second the Sig P2022 - it's a great gun IMHO










You might also look at the Beretta PX 4 - wonderful gun










And then the FNX 9










All three are DA/SA guns - I like hammer fired guns compared to striker fired guns.

All 3 are high quality guns..

:smt1099


----------

